# Antipasto for Two



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Didn’t cook today, feel guilty so I put this together for the head groundskeeper
to lure him in from outside! :smile: Even made a little garlic bread!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Just absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Jim, have you tried making one yet?

I line the dish first with a little lettuce. 
Then after I put everything on the dish, I drizzle it with
extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

What's the red stuff by the spoon handle?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

sun dried tomatoes and next to that is pimentos.
in the middle is chopped plum tomatoes and chopped scallions.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> Thanks Jim, have you tried making one yet?
> 
> I line the dish first with a little lettuce.
> Then after I put everything on the dish, I drizzle it with
> extra virgin olive oil.


Not yet, but when Judy gets back on her feet she probably will.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

TK, this is what I thought the red stuff was near the edge of your plate. I like these on sandwiches.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> TK, this is what I thought the red stuff was near the edge of your plate. I like these on sandwiches.
> 
> 
> View attachment 603009


Yes, that is pimentos or (red bell peppers) ..it’s next to the salami...the other
red stuff next to the pimentos is sun dried tomatoes. Yes, they are good on
sandwiches.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

He’s pretty lucky. I worked furiously most of the day outside trying to beat the rain......but no one fixed me anything that appealing to eat.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> sun dried tomatoes and next to that is pimentos.
> in the middle is chopped plum tomatoes and chopped scallions.












Brain wasn't functioning.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Brain wasn't functioning.


that’s ok, these days I share a brain with the head groundskeeper :yes: between
the two of us we manage pretty good most days...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> He’s pretty lucky. I worked furiously most of the day outside trying to beat the rain......but no one fixed me anything that appealing to eat.


Actually, I’m the lucky one and I know it. :yes:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I can’t complain, daughter brought over some treats, cheese, frozen fruit bars, Ritz crackers. I planned to make chicken meatballs but too tired so made chicken burgers which are really good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Our favorite Italian Restaurant makes chicken meatballs in a sauce
(like alfredo sauce) with broccoli rabe...I’ve tried to duplicate it a few times
and the meatballs came out dry...I’ll have to try again, maybe use less
breadcrumbs and cook it less too...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh, startingover, forgot to ask - how do you make your chicken meatballs?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Leaving for work but will post it soon. I serve with a garlic butter with zoodles. I don’t need a spiral cutter. I used my potato peeler. I learned to use ‘ground chicken’. Not ground chicken breast. The all white meat is so soft you can’t form meatballs.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

This is interesting, we are big fans of chicken so I will be watching this one. Chicken burgers sound good also, please, how do you make these.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Leaving for work but will post it soon. I serve with a garlic butter with zoodles. I don’t need a spiral cutter. I used my potato peeler. I learned to use ‘ground chicken’. Not ground chicken breast. The all white meat is so soft you can’t form meatballs.



That would make a good thread - Meatballs?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ya know, I made it with boneless chicken breast. I cut it up in small chunks
and pulsed it in my mini chopper until it was ground up...

then I added an egg
and breadcrumbs and spices...maybe they are too dry cause I used white
meat...maybe I should try making it with chicken thighs, or at least both
white and dark combined...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm gonna be watching this also. :biggrin2:

BTW I was in Kroger a couple days ago and they have packaged (not Boars Head) meats for antipasto. Mortadella, procuitto, Genoa salami and others I don't recall in 1 package. Hmmm.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> I'm gonna be watching this also. :biggrin2:
> 
> BTW I was in Kroger a couple days ago and they have packaged (not Boars Head) meats for antipasto. Mortadella, procuitto, Genoa salami and others I don't recall in 1 package. Hmmm.


I bet it was expensive! Just buy 1/4 lb of genoa, 1/4 lb mortadella and
maybe some pepperoni...that’s all you need...the rest I’m sure is already
in your fridge.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I bet it was expensive! Just buy 1/4 lb of genoa, 1/4 lb mortadella and
> maybe some pepperoni...that’s all you need...the rest I’m sure is already
> in your fridge.


No it wasn't too bad for Kroger 12 oz. less than $7.00, only three meats though. I'd add cheese, green and ripe olives, tomatoes, etc. and maybe homemade Lavash crackers just because I can. :biggrin2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, the one I made last night only had genoa salami,
sweet sausage and pepperoni...I just cut off a little sweet sausage
and pepperoni...have lots of it for future use.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I have sweet Italian sausage in the frig. It's fresh, uncooked. Used some on a pizza last night the rest will go into sauce for spaghetti/linguini.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I mean the dry sweet Italian sausage like this...

https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...NgkvqFLxA&sign=Eqgn7V8qsYo2&sigt=Eqgn7V8qsYo2


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Ah, OK. I've never seen that around here.


----------

